# conrol idle motor with a potenciometer



## meu325 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello I'm new, and it's my first time writing in a forum in general, if I do something wrong just tell.

I have an ems system on my car and issues to control my idle motor, wherever settings I change o how I do the wiring nothing changes.

The motor has a 3 wires connector, 1mass 2 pos. Whe its no voltage the butterfly stays in midle pos (actually it's not a butterfly it's a kind of excentric hole thats makes bigger smaller) 
If I connect direct to a batt to one wire once get 12v it get a hard hit and open full. Same to the other pos wire but closing complete.

I'm wondering if I can make an instalation with one or two potenciometers/ relays and control my idle manually inside of the car.

Its for a track day car so it's one of the lasts opcions before remove and open more the butterfly.

The ecu only controls 2wires motors so I only can work half to open or half to close I try both I can get a more or less stable idle but I only can change changing ign and afr settings, not idle settings.

Will be great have click potenciometer when its cold and parking you put a bit more etc..


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, this isn't a Gas vehicle forum..... this forum is for people building electric vehicles (powered from battery only).


----------



## meu325 (Nov 26, 2013)

sorry I forgot say thanks, and sorry if I don't have good knowledge in this thinks, I always push to learn!


----------



## meu325 (Nov 26, 2013)

oh shit sorry, anyway do you know if something like that can be useful?? 
at the end I want control a stepper motor with potenciometers but I don't know what by resistances etc.. thanks


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

drewcoreen said:


> It would be really great to make a vehicle that can recharge itself while its moving. Is that possible?


No. It's not possible for this to happen and the universe to continue to exist.
I'm not joking.

Take a read of this very long thread to see the gory details.

ga2500ev


----------

